# Preliminary Review Of The Woodpeckers WDPPACK1 Drill Press Table



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

THANKS for the review! I bought the same set up last year but have not set it up yet, glad to know that I made a good choice too!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I have had the same table for a year and a half. No complaints. Mines on a bench top drill press and I like the fact that it offers a vertical foot print being only one inch thick. I never understood why people want a tall fence. I have never needed anything taller than this one. The stop blocks and hold downs have come in handy many times. I'm sure you will love it even more as time goes by. Nice photo's to add to your review….............


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Great review.
I like the inclusion of all the pics.

The woodpecker dp table is the one I based my shop built table off of. Mainly for the short fence and center inserts that can be adjusted for level. I might get some of that microdot laminate.

About the tall fence; unless you drill a lot of pieces on edge I recommend against it. 99% of my own drilling happens on the flat. Just think about what you drill most of the time before you spend cash on something you might not use a whole lot.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I have this table as well. Great addition to the drill press!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice review!

I have the same table, from the same store… ;^) I was going to build one myself, but once I priced out the tracks, etc… added my build time, and thought about my to-do list, I got lazy and handed my credit card to the guys in Manchester. I feel it was a decent value, and I really like how easy it is to make replacement consumable inserts from cheap stuff.

My only complaint, and it's a personal-preference overly nit-picky one, is the golf ball surface. To me, it's too slippery. While I like tools where the wood is supposed to move to be slippery, I like things like drill tables, mortisers, sled floors… to have some traction to help hold the work in place.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

@Barry: I was thinking it would make a great router table surface.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like a nice system. I made one with a storage drawer, but it is a little heavy when it comes time to raise or lower the table. Yours looks sturdy, but not overly heavy. Nice.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have had the same setup for several years and really like it.

I bought the tall fence also and it is a waste of money. Never use it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That looks like a really nice table. Much nicer than the Rockler version that I have.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*I was thinking it would make a great router table surface.*

Good point! I wonder where we would get that stuff?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I ordered some 5"x7" samples from formica's website to see how it feels. I know my lowe's can special order formica to the store.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Good review. Favorited, so when I get my shop built and I'm ready for one, I'll take a deeper look into this one


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Good info Brad…..I've got to improve my DP table…..and the WP stuff is great..have their router table top, great investment.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Doesn't the Kreg router table use this type of surface?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Yep.
The kreg table is $$$ though.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought this DP used about a year ago, and it came with the DP table. I'm pretty sure it's woodpeckers previous generation model. Its of very nice quality, BUT the fence is too damn tall. The spindle lever won't clear the fence in far too many cases. I've been meaning to modify the fence, but haven't gotten around to it ( I don't use the fence too often). I'm glad to see woodpecker's re-designed the fence in their newer offerings.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

@tedstor: That's actually a hartville tool dp table. They don't sell it any more.

Woodpecker's previous dp table was made of baltic birch plywood. It was really nice:


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I think Woodpeckers used to be Pinnacle…but so far I have their 24" precession straightedge and the DP table and they are both good quality tools. I am ordering the one time tool squares. They are CNC'd from solid aluminum billets, and are square and straight to 4 decimal places. Now I am re thinking buying the tall fence..but it looks handy if I want to drill mortises..but I am eyeballing some used mortise machines so maybe I will put the fence money into a mortise machine. The only criticism I have so far is I wish they made the insert off center to the bit..then you could rotate it three times and get a new zero clearance hole.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review…. Most everything I have purchased from woodpeckers has been really nice. Enjoy.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

"*The only criticism I have so far is I wish they made the insert off center to the bit..then you could rotate it three times and get a new zero clearance hole.*"

I did exactly that when I built mine. Definitely a big plus.


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

Have one on my Radial bench top and love it. I have not been disappointed with any of my Woodpecker stuff.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I also have a number of Woodpecker products, *this was the only one I was disappointed with*. The fence does not have much range.

Should you want to drill holes close to an edge, it works fine, but often I am setting up to drill 3'- 6" from the edge and the fence does not extend back that far.

If it is not a narrow enough piece that you can reverse the fence position toward the front of the table, you are out of luck. That restriction ruined my happiness with it.

I had purchased two from Woodpecker, assembled and mounted one, but gave away the second one.

If the table could be offset toward the post of the press, it may work and give more distance, but with the removable insert location, it's won't be centered on them.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

Nice table, but why not make your own. Baltic Birch Ply, The track and accessories are hard to source here in the U.K. but I did my best. Behind the drawer is the dust cavity.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Brad: Thanks for the review! Hard to beat the products and the service from the Woodpeckers folks. Good solid American company owned by very nice people, making great products. I have had their original older model drill press table for several and am very pleased with it. If you are in the market for a router lift, try their PRL V2.
I think Woodpeckers makes tools that are marketed under the Pinnacle name.


----------

